# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ที่จัดจำหน่ายใน instagram

## krplr963

ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ที่ซื้อขายใน instagram
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram เป็นอีกหนึ่งโซเชียเน็ตเวิร์คที่ได้รับความนิยมชมชอบในการซื้อขายเสื้อผ้าเป็นอย่างมาก และเป็นอีกหนึ่งช่องทางที่หลายๆคนใช้เป็นร้านขายเสื้อผ้า ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram คุณสามารถสั่งซื้อเสื้อผ้าต่างๆได้ แค่คุณโหลดแอพลิเคชั่น instagram มาในแอนดรอยด์ หรือ ไอโอเอส หรือ วินโดวส์โฟนของคุณ ซึ่งเป็นแอพลิเคชั่นที่ต้องใช้บนอุปกรณ์ไอทีสมัยใหม่ นอกจากนี้ ยังมีร้านหลาย ที่คุณไม่ต้องไปตามหาเลยด้วยซ้ำ ก็มักจะมาฟอลโลวคุณเอง เมื่อคุณเห็น ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram มาฟอลโลวคุณ หากคุณพอใจคุณก็อาจจะฟอลโลวกลับใน instagram หรือ ig ที่หลายๆคนเรียกกันสั้นๆ ก็ได้ขายเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นมากมายไม่แพ้โอกาสสื่ออื่นๆเลยทีเดียว ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram ได้มีการพัฒนา โดย ไม่ใช่แค่ร้านธรรมดา ที่มีคนธรรมดาๆ ขายเท่านั้น เหล่าดาราทั้งหลาย ยังขยันขายเสื้อผ้าใน ig ด้วยเช่นกัน มีหลายๆคนเลยแหละครับ สำหรับดาราที่ขายเสื้อผ้าใน ig ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram ก็เหมือนการขายเสื้อผ้าทั่วไปแหละครับ มีการเปิดรับตัวแทนต่างๆ มากมาย บางทีอาจจะต้องมีสัญลักษณ์แบรนด์ต่อท้ายชื่อเช่น A Brand บางคนสนใจที่จะเป็นตัวแทนจำหน่าย ก็ต้องมีชื่อเช่น คุณ BB มาติดต่ออยากของเป็นตัวแทนจำหน่ายเสื้อผ้ายี่ห้อ A Brand ก็ต้องใช้ ig ว่า BB A Brand เป็นต้น เพื่อเป็นการสร้างตราให้แบรนด์สินค้า เมื่อมีตัวแทนจำหน่ายมากมาย ก็ยิ่งทำให้สินค้านั้นๆ ดูน่าเชื่อถือมากขึ้น ส่วนมากแล้ว จะรับตัวแทนของแต่ละจังหวัด อย่างละ 1คนเท่านั้น เพื่อเป็นการไม่แย่งลูกค้ากันเองของแต่ละจังหวัดนั่นเอง

		ใครที่เล่นอินสตาแกรมอยู่แล้ว ก็คงจะพอรู้ดีว่า การซื้อขาย เป็นอย่างไร ใครที่ยังไม่รู้ ก็ส่วนใหญ่แล้วก็จะติดต่อกันทางไลน์นั่นแหละครับ เพียงแต่ลงรูปในอินสตาแกรมเท่านั้น บางคนเล่นมานาน ก็รู้ว่าร้านไหนขายอะไรบ้าง บางคนมีร้านเสื้อผ้าในอินสตาแกรมมาฟอลโลวทุกวันไม่เว้น หากคุณได้ฟอลโลวไอจีของดารา ลองสังเกตสิครับ มีแต่พวกมาฝากร้าน นั่นแหละครับ เป็นช่องทางการขายของอย่างหนึ่ง รู้ว่าดาราดังๆ ก็เอาร้านตัวเองมาฝาก เผื่อคนที่เป็นแฟนคลับของดาราจะมาเห็น แต่ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ instagram บางร้าน ก็ไม่สามารถโพสฝากร้านในไอจีของดาราได้นะครับ ดาราบางคนถึงกับขึ้นโพสเลยว่า ห้ามฝากร้าน หรือ ให้ไปฝากโพสอื่น หรืออาจจะมีใจดีบ้างคือ โพสนี้ฝากร้านได้ แต่ดาราคาบางคนก็อนุญาตให้ฝากร้านกันตามสบาย และนี่แหละครับอีกช่องทางในการขายเสื้อผ้า





Meenaday Closet

----------


## krplr963

UP ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## krplr963

ดัน ดัน ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## krplr963

Up
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------

